# Conversor DAC



## slaanevil (Jun 22, 2010)

Hola, estoy realizando un pequeño sistema de control de temperatura, y estoy usando para el actuador una esterilla térmica. Quiero que se pueda regular la intensidad de calor que desprende. Por eso he conectado un conversor DAC 0800 junto con el amplificador operacional LM741, a un transistor TIP120.  Pero no soy capaz de hacer funcionar el transistor de forma gradual.  
Estoy trabajando a 5v en el circuito lógico, ya que uso un pequeño microcontrolador, y a 15v 1A con el secundario, el de la esterilla térmica. No quisiera tener que poner más fuentes de alimentación.

 ¿cómo podría conectarlo para que funcionara?

Un saludo


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 23, 2010)

Hola slaanevil

Como va tu sistema despues de un dia ?

Por lo que mencionas en tu mensaje deduzco que la “esterilla térmica” es lo que calienta. Cierto?
Aunque no se qué es.
Supongo, además, que con el microcontrolador manejas el DAC-0800 para que éste a su vez controle el LM741 y finalmente el transistor TIP120 de más o menos corriente a la “esterilla térmica” por medio de la fuente de 15v 1A. Cierto ?.

Hay que verificar cada cosa:
El microcontolador envia los datos que le pides al DAC-0800?
Este DAC-0800 varia la salida para controlar al LM741?
Con cuanto voltaje estás polarizando el LM741?
El LM741 varía su salida de acuerdo con lo que está enviando el microcontrolador?
Etc.

Qué es realmente la “esterilla térmica”?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## slaanevil (Jun 24, 2010)

Hola



> Por lo que mencionas en tu mensaje deduzco que la “esterilla térmica” es lo que calienta. Cierto?
> Aunque no se qué es.
> Supongo, además, que con el microcontrolador manejas el DAC-0800 para que éste a su vez controle el LM741 y finalmente el transistor TIP120 de más o menos corriente a la “esterilla térmica” por medio de la fuente de 15v 1A. Cierto ?.


Es correcto.



> Como va tu sistema después de un día ?


Pues sigue igual, he estado pensando en otra posible solución, y es manejar el TIP120 mediante una señal PWM, he probado con Arduino, y funciona perfectamente. Pero con el Microcontrolador que uso, un AtTiny85 no soy capaz de hacerlo, tampoco le he dedicado muchas horas.



> El microcontrolador envía los datos que le pides al DAC-0800?


Si, lo hago con un registro de desplazamiento, un 74HC595, he comprobado con leds, y llega correctamente



> Este DAC-0800 varia la salida para controlar al LM741?
> Con cuanto voltaje estás polarizando el LM741?
> El LM741 varía su salida de acuerdo con lo que está enviando el microcontrolador?
> Etc.



Aquí está el problema, sobretodo en la polarización, no sé cómo hacerla, porque en el Datasheet viene con -10v, GND y+10V. Yo no tengo tensiones negativas, a sique lo tengo a tierra y a 5v todo. Tampoco quiero que me genere ningún voltaje negativo. 




> Qué es realmente la “esterilla térmica”?


Aquí tienes enlace a la esterilla térmica. No es más que una resistencia capaz de generar calor.

Un saludo


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 24, 2010)

Hola slaanevil

Es muy probable que el LM741 no alcance a polarizar debidamente la base del TIP120 ya que al LM741 solo lo Alimentas con 5V. La base del TIP120, para que conduzca, debe ser Positiva con respecto al emisor. Así está ?.

A medida que, por medio del DAC-0800, le pides al LM741 que aumente el voltaje de salida éste lo hace positivamente (Polaridad + con respecto a tierra) ?.

Si va en aumento a medida que le pides más pero el transistor no conduce de colector a emisor es que su base no está debidamente polarizada, ya sea que le falta más corriente o que no sirve el transistor.

Cómo tienes configurado el LM741?... Inversor, No-Inversor, Que ganancia Tiene ?.

Hay muchas cosas que desconozco de tu circuito por eso no puedo opinar a ciencia cierta.
Si subieras una imagen de tu circuito podría darte una mejor ayuda.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## slaanevil (Jun 24, 2010)

Hola, aquí tienes el esquema







Segun tengo colocado el TIP120 funciona perfectamente, además sobre 1,5v se satura el transistor, así que con que llegue a este voltaje me es suficiente.

Un saludo


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 24, 2010)

Hola slaanevil

Se me hace extraña la configuración del LM741,
Podrías probar la configuración que viene en la imagen adjunta ?

Pero si funciona perfectamente como dices en tu mensaje pues entonces ya está solucionado todo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## slaanevil (Jun 30, 2010)

Hola

Pues no me ha funcionado ese esquema tampoco. Creo que también depende de la imantación del DAC.

Estos días me puse a programar el modo PWM del microcontrolador, ahora mismo esta funcionando, asi que usare este método, me ahorra bastantes chips cuando cree la placa PCB.

Un saludo, y muchas gracias por tu ayuda


----------

